# Petco with..could it be, HEALTHY bettas?



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I was just at my local Petco (talked Mom into it, despite the snow xD) and they had a TON of bettas, in clear water, and most all of them looked...healthy. o_o Usually their bettas look sickly and weak, but only 2 or 3 of them looked kinda bad today. They had some beauties, a few Kings, a Double Tail, and a blue VT I almost asked for. Definitely going back soon! And hopefully come back home with a new one. *evil laugh* *coughing fit* 
Anyway..Mr.Bubbles is still flaring at me since I put him in QT yesterday while I clean out his tank and QT his plants -_-


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

From what I've seen from other members and my own Petco experience, it can be a toss up from location to location on the care for their bettas. I have 3 close Petcos and 2 of them take care of them pretty well and the other one is just so-so. I was disappointed that there were several dead ones the last time I went to my closest one though and one that looked like the water hadn't been changed in weeks. I wonder if it just depends on who is working there at that time and when their shipments come in too....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my local petco takes AMAZING care of their bettas. i was only there once, and that was last year during the "Build a Betta" event, but all the water was clean, not blue at all, there was ONE dead boy, but you could tell he'd just recently died... not all pet stores are evil. :T


----------



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

My Petco takes great care of bettas. Infact, I talked my mom into buying Cosmo from there! http://dailybooth.com/sphdmobile/21765450


----------



## Chrome (Jan 15, 2012)

The care that PETCO gives to their animals varies from location to location. I've experienced horrible treatment and outstanding treatment from the same store, but in different locations. PETCO, in my current area, takes outstanding care of their animals. I've never seen a dead or severely ill betta in their care. I have walked in to their store, however, to find them cleaning out all the cups and treating the bettas that had minor illnesses.

I believe that this store is very eager to follow the advice of many different people who've actually done their research. Sometimes I bring something to their attention and explain why is should be different and the employee shows a deep interest. It's safe to say that I love our PETCO.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah...I went back today and saw a dead one  but the guy promptly took him and did something with him.
However, I saw the most ADORABLE little ct girl!! She was only about an inch long, but she was a pinkish purple I had never seen before! My Mom even liked her. So tomorrow I'm going to go back and get her!  
...the betta bug has gotten me....and it's got me good.


----------



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Then Again*

My Petco does, however have minor things they should fix, but, I don't think it will sound good when there's a 13 year old telling them how they should do their job.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

HermitGuy101 said:


> My Petco does, however have minor things they should fix, but, I don't think it will sound good when there's a 13 year old telling them how they should do their job.


Don't let it get to you. They don't like it when a 26 year old tells them how they should do their job either. ;-)


----------



## 4alwaysAbettaluver (Jan 15, 2012)

My local Petco Houses AMAZING bettas that are cleaned every day as well as fed. I can trust them with just about anything. When they go to take a fish out of the tank it usually takes them 10 minutes because they are so careful while getting the fish transfered. I love my local Petco<3


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Petcos and Petsmarts definitely vary by location. Near where I live, the Petco frequently has some nice fish, though I was really disappointed by how many were ill the last time I went, but the Petsmart doesn't have any healthy fish. Near school, it's completely different. I went to Petco yesterday and it was just awful. They had very few fish, but the ones they had were either dead or ill. There was one dead fish with mold on it. Then I asked when they got shipments in (assuming they hadn't gotten one for a while based on the small number of fish and the poor health of the dozen or so they did have), and they told me not for a while because the ones they had were all from a new shipment. 0.o I feel like she insulted my intelligence a little by honestly expecting me to believe that this was a new shipment. I went to the Petsmart today (after calling to make sure they got a shipment in) and the fish were beautiful. They were pretty healthy and they had a bunch of dragons, this cute orange dalmatian veiltail, a lot of pretty marbles, at least one butterfly, and a bunch of other gorgeous fish. They were all in that blue water, but when I asked about a fish the person in the fish department filled a separate cup with clear water, added conditioner, and then transferred the betta so I could get a better look at the colors. Granted, though, the great selection was probably because I made a point of going the same day they got their new shipment so the cups hadn't had time to get filthy and all the healthy fish weren't already snapped up...


----------

